# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ωκύαλος [Νέο αμφίπλωρο - Υπό κατασκευή]

## Espresso Venezia

> Οι φίλοι που παρακολουθούν τις νέες κατασκευές στο  ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, μήπως θα είχαν την καλοσύνη να μας  στείλουν φώτο από το στάδιο κατασκευής του πλοίου;
> Πρωτοπόρος, Ωκύαλος, φίλε Fonidakis ?


Και μιας και τα νέα  από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη καταφθάνουν με την μέθοδο του  βασανιστηρίου της σταγόνας, ή με την μέθοδο _"εγώ ξέρω, αλλά δεν σας το  λέω που να σκάσετε"_ (!!!!!), ας προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας τις  μαντεψιές !!!!!

Ο καλός μας φίλος λοιπόν _sl500_, μας δίνει το  έναυσμα παραθέτοντας ένα νέτο σκέτο μεν όνομα, που ωστόσο μπορεί να μας  οδηγήσει σε κάποιες (τουλάχιστον) σκέψεις......

_ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_.  Πλοίο το οποίο είτε κατασκευάζεται ήδη, είτε πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει να  κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή. Πολύ πιθανότερο βέβαια το δεύτερο,  να πρόκειται δηλαδή να ξεκινήσει, μιας και ήδη εκεί κατασκευάζονται τα  ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IX και ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ, και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει χώρος και γιά τρίτη  παράλληλη κατασκευή.

Πάμε παρακάτω....... Λογικά θα πρόκειται  για αμφίπλωρο, και λογικότατα θα πρέπει να ανήκει στις Γραμμές Ευβοικού  του κ. Ιωαννίδη, μιας και είναι γνωστή η αγάπη της εταιρείας στα αρχαία  ονόματα, ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ, ΚΛΕΙΩ, αλλά κυρίως _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_, το ομορφότερο και πλέον πρωτοποριακό Ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο ever, που πολύ νωρίς μας έφυγε για την μακρινή Χιλή.

_ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ :   Αυτός που κινείται με ταχύτητα στη θάλασσα, επίθετο για πλοία, το καράβι που κινείται πάνω από το νερό γοργά.
_ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_ :  Αυτή που ρέει γρήγορα.

Σύμπτωση  ??? Δεν νομίζω. Και άντε κάποια στιγμή να κανονίσουμε καμμιά εκδρομή  στην Αμαλιάπολη (Παντελή ακούς ???), γιατί αλλιώς όχι φωτογραφίες δεν θα δούμε, ούτε  αν .....κουνιούνται οι βάρκες στον Παγασητικό δεν θα μάθουμε !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η σκέψη σου είναι ορθότατη και μάλιστα ..........επιβεβαιώθηκε. Το Ωκύαλος είναι του κ. Ιωαννίδη .....και κάποια στιγμή (δεν ξέρω πότε ή αν έχει γίνει ήδη) θα ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του στην Αμαλιάπολη.
Όσο για τα ονόματα που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία και μπράβο της.......είναι υπέροχα, ποιητικά και δείχνουν πόσο ωραία είναι η Ελληνική γλώσσα.
Δεν είναι το Σταμάτης, Θανάσης Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ, και τα λοιπά που έχουν χάσει και οι ίδιοι το λογαριασμό.
Όσο για την εκδρομή στην Αμαλιάπολη ....το είπαμε και θα γίνει. Αρκίτσα- Αιδηψό, Αγιόκαμπο- Γλύφα, Αμαλιάπολη και επιστροφή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_.  Πλοίο το οποίο είτε κατασκευάζεται ήδη, είτε πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει να  κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή. Πολύ πιθανότερο βέβαια το δεύτερο,  να πρόκειται δηλαδή να ξεκινήσει, μιας και ήδη εκεί κατασκευάζονται τα  ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IX και ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ, και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει χώρος και γιά τρίτη  παράλληλη κατασκευή.
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω....... Λογικά θα πρόκειται  για αμφίπλωρο, και λογικότατα θα πρέπει να ανήκει στις Γραμμές Ευβοικού  του κ. Ιωαννίδη, μιας και είναι γνωστή η αγάπη της εταιρείας στα αρχαία  ονόματα, ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ, ΚΛΕΙΩ, αλλά κυρίως _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_, το ομορφότερο και πλέον πρωτοποριακό Ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο ever, που πολύ νωρίς μας έφυγε για την μακρινή Χιλή.
> 
> _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ :   Αυτός που κινείται με ταχύτητα στη θάλασσα, επίθετο για πλοία, το καράβι που κινείται πάνω από το νερό γοργά.
> _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_ :  Αυτή που ρέει γρήγορα.
> 
> !


Ως γνωστό κ εγώ είμαι θιασώτης των αρχαίων ελληνικών ονομάτων :Pride:  φίλοι μου κ μπράβο στην εταιρεία.
ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ λέγεται κ το ελληνικής σχεδίασης ταχύπλοο που κατασκευάστηκε γιά λογαριασμό των ΟΥΚ.
Ακριβώς αυτό το πρώτο συνθετικό ΩΚΥΣ σημαίνει γρήγορος.

----------


## john85

Για ποία γραμμή προορίζεται το πλοίο?

----------


## γλυφα

> Για ποία γραμμή προορίζεται το πλοίο?


συγνωμη φιλε μου. αλλα ενα πλοιο που θα ξεκινηση να κατασκευαζετε σε κανα δυο μηνες κ θα τελειωσει το 2017 μας ρωτας για ποια γραμμη προοριζετε;;;κατσε να ξεκινηση με το καλο κ να πανε ολα καλα κ εχουμε καιρο να δουμε που θα παει......

----------


## leo85

Με το καλό να ξεκινήσουν το πλοίο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εύχομαι καλό ξεκίνημα στο πλοίο  αλλά και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## john85

Aς ελπίσουμε ότι και αυτό το σκαρί να διαφέρει από τα υπόλοιπα αμφίπλωρα όπως το Ωκυρροή και το Ανασσα Μ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης 01/11/2016 - 31/10/2017, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Είναι γνωστό ότι ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο (τουλάχιστον ανοικτού τύπου) όχι μόνο μπορεί να δρομολογηθεί άμεσα μετά το πέρας της κατασκευής του, αλλά και να επιλέξει την γραμμή που επιθυμεί ο πλοιοκτήτης του.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Ισως πλεον μπορουμε να θεωρουμε ενδεχομενη την εκκινηση των εργασιων για την αποπερατωση του ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ των γραμμων ευβοϊκου, μιας και την Τεταρτη καθελκείται ο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ (νομιζω αναφερθηκε ήδη στο θεμα)για να δουμε...

----------


## pantelis2009

Μακάρι να ξεκινήσει.

----------


## john85

Αρχισε η κατασκευή του πλοίου?

----------


## γλυφα

> Αρχισε η κατασκευή του πλοίου?


ναι.αρχισε κ εχει κ καιρο που εχει αρχισει...

----------


## john85

Η κατασκευή μοιάζει με το Ωκυρροή?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η κατασκευή μοιάζει με το Ωκυρροή?


Ωκυρρόη φίλε μου :Friendly Wink: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι η ναυπήγηση του (Μελέτη, σχεδιασμός κλπ. κλπ.) δεν έχει ανατεθεί στην ίδια εταιρεία με αυτή του ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς (και δια το τυπικόν του πράγματος) να επιβεβαιώσουμε τα ...ευκόλως εννοούμενα !!! Ότι δηλαδή το _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ είναι πράγματι αμφίπλωρο.

Κατόπιν, σε πρώτη και αποκλειστική ......πανελλήνια παρουσίαση  :Devilish: , να δούμε φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ή τουλάχιστον της μέχρι τώρα κατασκευής του.

IMG_0431.jpg__IMG_0442.jpg__IMG_0435.jpg
_Αμαλιάπολις (Μαγνησία) - Ναυπηγείο Κουρή - 12/08/2016_

 Τέλος να αναφέρω πως από ότι έμαθα, ναυπηγός του πλοίου είναι ο κ. Περδικάρης, και πως προορίζεται κατά 99% (τουλάχιστον με τα σημερινά δεδομένα) για την γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να γίνεται αλήθεια, σε τι στάδιο να βρίσκεται το _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ ???

Πέρυσι τέτοιες μέρες ακριβώς, λέγαμε ότι δεν περιλαμβανόταν στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης 11ου/2016 - 10ου/2017, αλλά τώρα δεν περιλαμβάνεται καν στις αντίστοιχες για το διάστημα 11ου/2017 - 10ου/2018.

Προχωράει άραγε κανονικά η κατασκευή του, κανένα νέο από .....Αμαλιάπολη μεριά ?????

----------


## γλυφα

> Τι να γίνεται αλήθεια, σε τι στάδιο να βρίσκεται το _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ ???
> 
> Πέρυσι τέτοιες μέρες ακριβώς, λέγαμε ότι δεν περιλαμβανόταν στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης 11ου/2016 - 10ου/2017, αλλά τώρα δεν περιλαμβάνεται καν στις αντίστοιχες για το διάστημα 11ου/2017 - 10ου/2018.
> 
> Προχωράει άραγε κανονικά η κατασκευή του, κανένα νέο από .....Αμαλιάπολη μεριά ?????


η κατασκευη του εχει σταματησει απο το καλοκαιρι.απλα ακουγετε οτι θα ξαναξεκινηση καποια στιγμη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε _γλυφα_. Ημουν βέβαιος όταν έγραφα το ποστ μου, ότι εσύ σίγουρα θα γνώριζες να μας κατατοπίσεις !!!

----------


## γλυφα

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε _γλυφα_. Ημουν βέβαιος όταν έγραφα το ποστ μου, ότι εσύ σίγουρα θα γνώριζες να μας κατατοπίσεις !!!


οπως ειναι τωρα φιλε μου319.jpg320.jpg321.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση φίλε γλύφα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό, και σε σύγκριση με τις δικές μου από τις 17 Αυγούστου (ποστ Νο 17) βλέπουμε ότι ελάχιστα είχε προχωρήσει η κατασκευή του, άρα λογικά γύρω στα τέλη Αυγούστου θα πρέπει να διεκόπησαν οι εργασίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> οπως ειναι τωρα φιλε μου319.jpg320.jpg321.jpg


Πώπω υποδομές! Σαν να λέμε δλδ Mitsubishi Heavy Industries! :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μέσω του πρόσφατου _δελτίου τύπου_ που εξέδωσε η εταιρεία του νέου αμφίπλωρου (Γραμμές Ευβοικού), επιβεβαιώθηκε (έστω και όψιμα όσον αφορά βέβαια το nautilia.gr) η ναυπήγηση του _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας. Και λέω "όψιμα", μιας και είχαμε γράψει και ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα από τον Νοέμβρη του _2015_ και είχαμε δει και σχετικές φωτογραφίες τον Αύγουστο του 2016.




> *Πειραιάς  21/03/2017                      -* *ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΥ*
> 
> Η εταιρεία «ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΥ» εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή  του Σαρωνικού με τα πλοία    «ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ»    και     «ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ  ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ»    και    _ναυπηγεί    ένα    ακόμη Επιβατηγό-Οχηματαγωγό πλοίο  σε ελληνικό ναυπηγείο το οποίο θα δραστηριοποιηθεί και αυτό στην  ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα._


Το αστείον του πράγματος τώρα, είναι το ότι ενώ άλλα forums επικαλέστηκαν το συγκεκριμμένο δελτίο τύπου ώστε να .....ανακοινώσουν την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου, ταυτόχρονα ανακοίνωσαν και το όνομα του, _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_, το οποίο βέβαια δεν αναφέρεται .....πουθενά στο δελτίο τύπου !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στις φωτό του φίλου _γλυφα_ με το νέο αμφίπλωρο _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ από την Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας, _διακρίνεται και το ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ το οποίο συνεχίζει να παραμένει στο ίδιο στάδιο κατασκευής με αυτό που είχαμε δει σε φωτό και προ μηνών

----------


## john85

Για ποία γραμμή προορίζεται το πλοίο?

----------


## Psytair

Παιδια τι γινεται με το πλοιο υπαρχει κανενα. Νεο σχετικα με την κατασκευη του

----------


## john85

Προχωράει η κατασκευή και για ποια γραμμή προορίζεται?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή η φωτο τραβήχτηκε στην Αμαλιάπολη περίπου στις 10/11/2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ-01-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## γλυφα

> Αυτή η φωτο τραβήχτηκε στην Αμαλιάπολη περίπου στις 10/11/2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185594


Αυτό είναι  το ωκυαλος;;;Όπως φαίνετε κ η κόκκινη λαμαρίνα κ η πράσινη είναι ενα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε όχι βέβαια φίλε γλυφα !!! Απλά η φωτό που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής ξεγελάει. Σε πρώτο πλάνο (πράσινες λαμαρίνες) είναι το _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_ στάσιμο στην ίδια ακριβώς μορφή που είχε και το καλοκαίρι του 2016 (σύγκριση _εδώ_), και πίσω του (κόκκινες λαμαρίνες) είναι το _ΑΝΑΞ_.

----------


## nikosinaosos

Πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι το κομματι αυτο ειναι απο τοτε που ξεκινησε η κατασκευει δηλαδη εδω και χρονια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι το κομματι αυτο ειναι απο τοτε που ξεκινησε η κατασκευει δηλαδη *εδω και χρονια*....


Καλά, μην είμαστε και υπερβολικοί. Περίπου τον Ιούνιο του 2016 ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του πλοίου, πριν ενάμισι χρόνο δηλαδή, και τον Αύγουστο του ίδιου χρόνου είδαμε και τις πρώτες του φωτό (ποστ Νο 17). Το θέμα είναι ότι έχουν σταματήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό οι εργασίες κατασκευής του, και πιθανόν αυτό να έχει να κάνει με τις αλλαγές που έγιναν έκτοτε στην εταιρεία του, την Γραμμές Ευβοικού (αλλαγή διοίκησης, πλάνων δραστηριοποίησης, αποχώρηση από τις γραμμές Αιδηψού και Γλύφας, πώληση των ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ και ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ).

----------


## john85

Η κατασκευή του πλοίου προχωράει?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωκύαλος παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση που μας είχε δείξει ο φίλος γλυφας στο ποστ 21.

----------


## john85

Και απ'ότι φαίνεται εκεί θα μείνει αφού η εταιρία που ήταν να το κατασκευάσει πούλησε τα πλοία της στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ, πολύ δύσκολα θα το δούμε να ολοκληρώνεται. Κρίμα για την "Γραμμές Ευβοικού", με εξήντα χρόνια ιστορία στην βόρεια Εύβοια και τόσες παντόφλες αλλά και με αμφίπλωρο, το πρωτοποριακό ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ, όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα "πέταξε λευκή πετσέτα" στον Ευβοικό και απέμεινε με ένα μόνο καραβάκι στις γραμμές της Αίγινας, κι αυτό μόνο για τις θερινές σεζόν.

----------

